# Today on RO- Sunday



## mouse_chalk (Feb 8, 2009)

[align=center]
[align=center]
[/align][align=center]













































*TODAY ON RO!*
* Sunday 8th February, 2009*
*










































*

[/align][align=center]*
*[/align][align=center]*Birthdays*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Jenson* celebrated her  birthday yesterday!  Happy Birthday *Jenson*! 
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
*Don't forget to add your birthdays and special days to the **calendar!* 
[/align][align=center]

arty:




*



News!



*
 [/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Please keep* Storm* and his slave* PBJ* in your thoughts as Storm is having a  possible bout of stasis [/align][align=center]:bunnynurse:[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
Please also keep thinking of  Naomi  as she battles head tilt. Her husbun Chase has been a great support to her![/align][align=center]:bunnyhug:[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*irishbunny *has a new  little girly  to introduce to us! She needs  name suggestions for her though! [/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Cricket* is still  recovering from her spay  and is feeling a bit rough still. Keep her in your thoughts![/align][align=center]:sickbunny:
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Gabby's* bunny *Achaean* was  neutered the other day and he does not look happy about it! [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]JimD is asking if any of you use  Nutri-Cal  for your buns?[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Lizbuns* thinks there's nothing cuter than a  growling bunny!  Do you a*GGGRRRRRRRRR*ee? [/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Have you seen  Polly's announcement?  She is taking a slight change in direction with her breeding!











 *Jenson* has also announced the arrival of 10 kits from her beautiful rex *Darla*! Check out her  blog  for updates and pictures! 









Do you have any  famous connections  in your family? Share them in this thread!

















*angoragrl* has posted some pictures of her beautiful  flock of birds!  check them out! 








Check out  these adorable pictures  that *ElfMommy* has posted of her parents' baby calf!


















*



MYSTERY BUNNY*






Who am I?!











Have a great Sunday guys! 






[/align][/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for mentioning my new little girlie!


----------



## Becca (Feb 8, 2009)

Great Job Today Jen


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you Becca!


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 8, 2009)

Is the bunn one of tonyshuman or angieluv bunns?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 8, 2009)

*Lover_Of_Lopz wrote: *


> Is the bunn one of tonyshuman or angieluv bunns?


Ooooh close! Do you have a name? :spintongue


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for thinking about storm


----------



## Jenson (Feb 8, 2009)

I am loving the RO Today threads, you guys are doing a great job! :biggrin2:

Thanks for mentioning my birthday and my babies!:biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for mentioning Cricket. She's feeling a lot better today!


----------



## Malexis (Feb 8, 2009)

Where is the calender?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 8, 2009)

*Malexis wrote: *


> Where is the calender?


At the top of the page, if you click 'Menu' and then select 'Calendar'


----------



## Malexis (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay! thanks!


----------



## myheart (Feb 9, 2009)

I know this might be a bit late... Is the mystery bunny Tonyshuman's Muffin, who is so sweetly bonded to my little Tony?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 11, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> I know this might be a bit late... Is the mystery bunny Tonyshuman's Muffin, who is so sweetly bonded to my little Tony?


Sorry, I didn't see this!

Yes! That's Muffin! Well done!


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 12, 2009)

YAY Muffin's a star!! She'll be happy to know that she's recognizable, since she has a few twins out there. Right after her gotcha day too!

And MyHeart, Tony may be a sassy stinker, but he's ALL MINE!!


----------

